# Designer Drugs -- Wow!



## GailSusan (Dec 23, 2000)

I just started going to a new gynecologist who I tracked via an endrocrinologist. She tested my hormone levels and found my progestrone was high and my testosterone was so low it couldn't be measured. She had a pharmacy that creates custom formulations of drugs make up a transdermal application of testosterone and estrogen. I tried it last night and feel like a different person today -- lively, vibrant, and interested in sex again. Pretty amazing stuff. Just thought I'd share.


----------



## Ty (Mar 8, 1999)

Wow! That is so cool! Is that a normal thing they do, test your levels, or did you have to request it? Sounds like something I should take to my gyn about.Very interesting stuff! BTW - does your insurance cover these customs drugs?Ty


----------



## bellyknot (Jul 24, 2000)

I'm glad you decided to share. I'm going to a new GYN next month and will definitely ask him about this!thanks


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

That sounds great. Glad you are feeling better already.


----------

